Ask HN: What are your strategies for booking cheap plane tickets? - carlmungz
======
criddell
I value my time and don't particularly like airports so when I search for
flights, I look for ones with no connections. Of those, I look for flights
with a departure and arrival time that works for me. If there is a Southwest
flight that fits all those criteria, I book it because I've generally had good
experiences on Southwest. If Southwest isn't in my search results, I just pick
pick the least expensive option in my results set.

